# How can I tell is she's preggo?  *Update*



## nsanywhere (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm brand new to lambs - have 2 females, one male. 

How can I tell if the ewe is pregnant?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you have lambs or are they adults?  Have you seen them breed?  You can take a blood sample from the ewe and mail it to BioTracking for a pregnancy test.


----------



## southdownranch (Feb 5, 2010)

The only foolproof way is an ultrasound.  

Generally, if you have seen a ram mating the ewes, you can count on lambs 5 months later.  Our ewes plump up and their bellies become larger.  Their appetite increases significantly, especially in the last 2 months.  In the last month, their milk will start to come in and teets will enlarge.

Good Luck!


----------



## nsanywhere (Mar 27, 2010)

OK....my girls are expecting! They are yearlings, two of them, Merino/Shetland mix, one is black the other is a chocolate/copper. I don't know the exact conception - had them in with the young ram for months before I knew what I was doing!

In the last 2 weeks they have been ravenous, snarfing everything in sight. I've upped their grain ration and also notice that they are drinking more water.

Their bodies have changed as well, and yesterday I felt the udders - they have begun to bag up. Not a lot, but noticeable.

SO....as a first time shepherdess, what all do I need to watch for?? I've got my kit ready to go, the camera is charged, and I'm impatiently waiting and watching, reading my lambing books, etc.

How long does the growing udder take before lambing? 

Also, we're expecting a large family group for Easter. If I do have lambs everyone is going to go bonkers and want to play/pet. My gut says the lambs and mama should have some quiet time, but I'd love some other people's advice.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 27, 2010)

It's hard to tell due dates by udders.  Some bag up starting a month before lambing, some bag up days before.  Keep an eye on their vulva.  It will get swollen and pink when they're close.  

As far as visitors go, just keep an eye on momma and see how she reacts.  If she's really stressing out, then limit visitors. If she's ok with it, then visitors are fine.


----------



## Lalaith (May 17, 2010)

Many sheep don't really show that they're pregnant until the last 4-6 weeks.  Then they start looking huge!  

Udder development can be subtle or extremely overt.  Maiden ewes will often have a small udder.  Extra protein in the ewe ration will help them to build up good udders.  

As they grow close to lambing, their vulva will be very pink and swollen and may appear dilated.  

The best indicator of coming lambs is that mother will usually stop eating and start "nesting" in quiet corners away from the other sheep.  You can expect lambs within a few hours of that type of behaviour.

I find my sheep are very friendly during and just after they lamb.  They worry over their baby but they tolerate my presence and contact much more than they generally do if we were out in the field.  Remember to let mum and baby bond before turning them out with the rest of the sheep.

Good luck with your lambs!  Let us know how everything turns out.


----------

